# Toping off carboy for peach & ginger mead



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

How big is the batch (how much diluent is a pint)?

Peach liquer maybe!


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

It is a five gallon batch and the liquid is at the very top ring of the carboy.My guess is about a pint of liquid would be enough.I was thinking about the same thing but i do not want to raise the alcohol to high!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, a pint in 5 gallons is what, around a 3% diluent... even if it were 200 proof it'll virtually disappear, especially in a mead of any respectable strength . Usually they're around 40 proof or 20% ETOH, so it'll be a VERY modest addition of alcohol and sugar.

Or just dilute some honey to must gravity.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I question your need to top off the carboy. If one aims to top off a carboy it is a task best prepared for from the start with extra must/wort/solution/juice. I do not prepare for this and have head space in all my carboys. An alternative would be to use a CO2 tank (or nitrous) to blow out the top prior to putting the bung or airlock on.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

A sliver of dry ice from any grocery store here would work too IF your fermentation lock stays intact and full.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

I use glass marbles to top up they take up space and do not dilute the mead or wine depending


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about a pint . If you have a air lock on and just a bit of fermentation it will expell the air .


----------

